# Doom 3 wrong game DLL API version



## shamanpanda (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/doom-3-error-wrong-game-dll-api-version-65974.html

Did you ever solve this problem?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
you have digged a very old thread, so I made you a new one

did you recently updated the game? it seems that some game files are not updated properly
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from the HDD
restart your PC and then reinstall the game (try it before installing any patch)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try replacing the dll file "gamex86.dll" in doom3/base folder with the original on the CD and then apply the patch again.

This error can happen if you installed a mod that used the original dll file or a modified one (which "if" you then applied the patch to update the game, it would of broken the mod and possible some core files)


----------

